# Silent Flame Stove Manual Help



## damien

Hello all,
I hope someone here has seen one of these stoves before.I'ts a Silent Flame model#1651. I have a friend that is installing it and cannot find a manual anywhere so that we can set the stove to the required clearances. If anyone has any info on where I can find it I would greatly appreciate it.Thanks in advance.


----------



## BrotherBart

Last I heard the company is now Long Agribusness. 1-800-488-2012. They might have the manual for it.

Just did some looking. Looks like they may have gone out of business in 2008.


----------



## damien

Thanks, that number seems to be a Bahama cruise scam and other #'s for Long Agribusiness seem to be disconnected. If I cant find the manual, how do I know how far to set the stove from the wall? Do I refer to the national clearances for unlisted stoves? The stove must be listed right?


----------



## begreen

Normally the testing plate with clearances is on the back of the stove. If there's none and no other documentation, then it's going to be considered unlisted.


----------



## damien

Thanks for your help,I'm pretty sure he doesnt want to put the stove 36" from the wall as unlisted stoves are supposed to be.I think I'll keep searching for the manual so the ins co. will be satisfied. It's odd that there is no plate on the back stating the clearances.His parents said they bought the stove in1984. The parents dont have it and the dealer is still around but has no record of of the manual on file. Maybe something will turn up. The stove is in great shape and still has the original blower that works, maybe someone has a manual in a box somewhere.


----------



## central_scrutinizer

This is for the 1661 and 1662
http://www.servicesales.com/images/silentflame_manual.pdf


----------



## damien

Thank you very much for the follow up!


----------



## damien

That manual is for an insert that can be coverted to a freestanding stove by putting legs on it. This stove is a smaller stove on a pedestal and it has a heat shield around the sides and back. I would think that it would be able to get closer than a freestanding insert with no heat shield.


----------

